# Cargador de bateria de acido-plomo con leds indicadores



## mastertarium1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola, pues necesito hacer un cargador de baterias de acido-plomo que tenga leds indicadores y las siguientes caracteristicas:

*13.8V
*6A max y constante
*protegida contra corto
*protegida contra sobrecarga

y los leds indicadores:

que indique si la bateria esta baja
otro que indique si la bateria esta conectada
y un utimo que indique si esta cargando

tengo la idea y no se si es la correcta empezaria con la etapa rectificadora despues regular el voltaje con un LM317 lo malo es que vi el datasheet y dice que nadamas es hasta 1.5A que poria hacer en este caso?????    despues seguir con un regulador de corriente y unos comparadores para los leds.. pero necesito ayuda en todo esto para hacer bien mi diseño agradeceria la ayuda complementando esto, o con un esquematico muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 20, 2010)

tal vez te sirva este cicuito, solo le tendrias que adicionar los led o luces que quieras.:


----------



## mastertarium1 (Nov 20, 2010)

muchas gracias! creo que si es lo que buscaba ya nadamas le agregare la proteccion anticortos y quedara listo


----------



## capacitor12uF (Nov 20, 2010)

mastertarium1 dijo:


> muchas gracias! creo que si es lo que buscaba ya nadamas le agregare la proteccion anticortos y quedara listo



yo tengo cargador para baterias  12V Y 6 baterias autos y baterias sellada lm317k sin fallas si hay usar un fusible para que no corto se automatica fusible tengo PCB yo hice. desde mexico Hidalgo saludos mira un fotos Adjuntos


----------



## mastertarium1 (Nov 20, 2010)

capacitor12uf dijo:


> yo tengo cargador para baterias  12v y 6 baterias autos y baterias sellada lm317k sin fallas si hay usar un fusible para que no corto se automatica fusible tengo pcb yo hice. Desde mexico hidalgo saludos mira un fotos adjuntos




tendras el esquema de este circuito????


----------



## capacitor12uF (Nov 20, 2010)

mastertarium1 dijo:


> tendras el esquema de este circuito????



pues estas adjuntos 

Este circuito se cargador de batería de plomo nuevo circuito interesante, porque se puede obtener tanto el cargador de 12V tamaños y 6V. Por el cambio con el interruptor de este circuito y sólo carga con las actuales acerca 1Amp. Al ver el circuito que va a pensar que nos utiliza el número de circuitos integrados de gran popularidad se LM317K nuevo. Por si Cerca SW1 puede hacer cargador de baterías 6V conseguir. Que han salido de tensión alrededor de 7 voltios. Pero basta abrir SW1 como resultado de la utilización de carga de la batería de 12 V conseguir. Que dan voltios salen unos 14Volt suponiendo que se utiliza la batería de 6V 10Ah tener tiempo de carga de corriente 10 hora hace mucho tiempo. El diodo D3 y D4 ayudar a proteger a su vez la tensión de la batería se volver. El detalle es ver a otros en el circuito.








Ver el archivo adjunto CARGADOR BATERIA.rar


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 18, 2011)

capacitor12uf que buen circuito bro pero me gustari que por favor me ayudaras y me pudieras dar exactamente el listado de materiales a comprar como se ve en la foto y es que tengo un transformador de 115VAC - 9v y 9v, 1A pero me gustaria saber si puedo utilizar las dos salidas como 18v es que soy muy novato y si sirve el trasnformador para la fuente gracias  por tu respuesta

Oye bro por cual podria remplazar el mbr1545 es que no me se encuentra por aqui


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola.

Usa un diodo de 2A ó más.
El 1N540X (X=2,3,4,5) es de 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 19, 2011)

grax men y ya que se nota que sabes me podrias hacer un favor me podrias decir si el transformador que menciono antes si funcione en el cargador de (capacitor 12Uf) es para empezar ha hacerlo o buscar otro diseño o si tienes uno que funcione grax por tu respuesta


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 20, 2011)

Gracias, y ya que se nota que sabes me podrias hacer un favor, me podrias decir si el transformador que menciono antes si funcione en el cargador de (capacitor 12Uf) es para empezar a hacerlo o buscar otro diseño o si tienes uno que funcione. 


Mi pregunta era que si con un transformador de 115VAC - 9v - 9v 1A sirve para poder utilizarlo en el circuito y otra pregunta es:
¿ Hay alguna forma de colocar para que el circuito se desconecte cuando termine de cargarse la bateria ?

Gracias por sus respuestas y disculpen la ignorancia


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola.

Miren el circuito de la figura 11
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/snoa402b/snoa402b.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 21, 2011)

amigos tengo un problemota:
conecto mi transfo el primario a la toma para que reciba 111VAC por que el transfo permite hasta 115v el problema es que cuando mido el voltage de salida con el multimetro no sale nada no marca nda solo 1 y entonces medi el de entrada del trasnfo y tampoco me marca nada cual podria ser el problema sera que le estoy conectando mal o que sera gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 21, 2011)

Amigos tengo un problema :
Conecto mi transformador, el primario a la toma para que reciba 111VAC por que el transformador permite hasta 115v, el problema es que cuando mido el voltage de salida con el multimetro no sale nada no marca nada, solo 1 y entonces medi el de entrada del trasnformador y tampoco me marca nada, ¿cual podria ser el problema, sera que le estoy conectando mal o que sera? 

Bueno, lo que pasa es que estoy intentando hacer el cargador de baterias pero mi trasformador tiene 2 salida de 9v, 2 de 6v y 1A , 6W es lo que yo quiero saber es si con este transformador me sirve para hacer el cargador y si se puede como hacer para conectarlo y salgan 18v de el antes de entrar en el puente rectificador o como ustedes crean que es mas conveniente por que ya intente montarlo y lo rectifique como 1000 veces y estaba bien como en el plano pero en la salida del circuito maximo me sale 1.5v y no mas, entonces aqui les dejo unas fotillos y una duda inmensa . 

Gracias por sus respuestas y a quien me pueda sacar de este aprieto


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 21, 2011)

primero revisa la salida del trafo, asegurate que mida 18 voltios AC y cuentas que pasa


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 21, 2011)

jadacuor es que eso es lo que no se, nose como hacer que salga 18v no se como hacer para unir los dos salidas de 9v disculpa mi ignorancia y tambien me podrias decir si el transfo sirve o no para hacer el cargador


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 21, 2011)

bueno, pues lo primero es enchufarlo a la red y medir con un multimetro en la escala de VAC, pones la punta negra donde dice 0V y la otra en cualquiera de las salidas (6V o 9V) y comprueba que de el voltaje que ahi dice. saludos


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 21, 2011)

listo Y ahora como hago para unir los 9v y 9v de cada salida y sumar 18v grax por tu ayuda


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 21, 2011)

no debes unirlos!!!!   si pones un cable del multimetro en donde dice 9V y la otra punta al otro lado donde dice 9V tendras 18V... y listo!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola.

Quita la pintura de las salidas del transformador (lija o raspa los terminales).
Como ya te han dicho usa el voltímetro AC, y mide le voltaje entre las salidas 9V y 9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 22, 2011)

si ya las medi y me da 18v pero despues del puente rectificador solo me da 3v o 8v o 0.08v como hago para que salgan los 18v despues del puente (estoy usando diodos 1n4148 que son a 1A) ya que no se si los diodos afecten la salida del voltaje
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola.

Esos diiodo son de señal. No se usan para la fuente de alimentación (soportan una corriente de 75mA).
Para 1 amperio, usa 1N400X (x=2,3,4,5,6,7, cada número es para voltajes diferentes, por ejemplo, x=7 tiene 1000V de voltaje inverso).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 23, 2011)

si que pena estoy usando el 4004 si que tenia un diodo 4148 en la mano y sin querer anote fue ese pero si estoy utilizando 4004 como hacer para que salga 18 despues del puente rectificador
el aficioando me podrias decir como hacer con este transfo conseguir 18v despues del puente rectificador
115v                       0v
________________________  


9v                          9v

       Is=1A Ps=9W

6v              0v         6v

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola.

Si ya obtienes los 18VCA, revisa el estado de los diodos, tal vez, uno de ellos está malogrado.
Pon en voltímetro en la opción Vcc.
Te dejo un dibujo de la conexión de los diodos.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 23, 2011)

> como hacer para que salga 18 despues del puente rectificador


 para que te mida algo despues del puente rectificador debes poner el multimetro en la escala de VDC y ademas rectifica la conexion de los diodos siguiendo el esquema de elaficionado...
otra cosa= cuanto voltaje necesitas que haya a la salida?
saludos


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 24, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas y si yo conecto el puente como lo tiene el aficionado y me salido max 9v y no creo que sea el transfo por que cuando mido las dos salidas de 9v si me da 18v pero despues del puente rectificador max¡mo me a dado 8.34v y yo quiero que salga por lo menos 16v
el aficionado eso es lo que no he podido conseguir los 18VCA por que les comento me salen 9v y 9v y los conecto al puente rectificador como tu me muestras y te repito solo me sale 8.34 aunque voy a revisar los diodos pero si me podrias hacer el fvor de decirme como obtener los 18VCA con el transfo que les describi estaria sumamente agradecido muchicimas gracias
gracias por sus respuestas y pasiencia

mira acabo de probar los diodos con el multimetro y estan es perfecto estado 
listo amigos me sale 16.34v ustedes me podrian decir por que no sale los 18v completicos


----------



## djwash (Ene 24, 2011)

tanatoskun dijo:


> *si ya las medi y me da 18v* pero despues del puente rectificador solo me da 3v o 8v o 0.08v como hago para que salgan los 18v despues del puente (estoy usando diodos 1n4148 que son a 1A) ya que no se si los diodos afecten la salida del voltaje
> gracias por su ayuda



Que no habias conseguido ya los 18V?? 

Revisa los diodos... y si no, agrega un capacitor de 2200uF 35V mas o menos y asi podras obtener una medida "correcta" a veces los multimetros digitales (chinos) dan cualquier cosa en estos casos...


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 24, 2011)

no en el multimetro sale 16.34v pero voy ha hacer de inmedieto lo del condensador pero tengo uno de 25v este tambien sirve
grax men


----------



## djwash (Ene 24, 2011)

tanatoskun dijo:


> no en el multimetro sale 16.34v pero voy ha hacer de inmedieto lo del condensador pero tengo uno de 25v este tambien sirve
> grax men



Ya me mareaste jajaja

Ese capacitor te va a andar muy justo (pasado de voltaje), podes ponerlo para probar, pero solo para probar porque no tiene margen de trabajo, no es que valla a explotar, a la larga quizas, por eso digo que le pongas uno de 35V ...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.

Mide ente 9V y 0V.
Creo que tu transformador de 9V - 9V, es de 9V,  y no  de 9V-0V-9V.
Como dices que mide despues del rectificador 8.34V.
Cuando mides 9Vca rectificado debe ser (9V x 0.9) = 8.1V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 24, 2011)

hola amigos ya pude hacer que saliera 16.97v despues del puente rectificador que era lo que queria pero dj wash segui tu consejo de poner el condesador pero cuando mido el volatage a salir marca por un instante 18.34v pero solo dura como 1 segundo y queda en 1 como debo hacer para medir el voltaje en el condensador ten encuenta estoy utilizando un protoboard gracias por su ayuda ha sido realmenente valiosa


----------



## djwash (Ene 24, 2011)

tanatoskun dijo:


> hola amigos ya pude hacer que saliera 16.97v despues del puente rectificador que era lo que queria pero dj wash segui tu consejo de poner el condesador pero cuando mido el volatage a salir marca por un instante 18.34v pero solo dura como 1 segundo y queda en 1 como debo hacer para medir el voltaje en el condensador ten encuenta estoy utilizando un protoboard gracias por su ayuda ha sido realmenente valiosa



Si no es un mal contacto, diria que pongas el tester en una escala mas alta, digamos que si medis en 20VDC pongas el tester en la escala siguiente, por ejemplo para medir 200VDC.

Quizas el voltaje paso los 20VDC...

Verificar la polaridad correcta del capacitor...


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 25, 2011)

toda la razon bro era que estan saliendo 24v pero me podrias hacer un favor me podrias decir por que salen 24
corrigeme es por que el condensador se carga y vota ese voltaje de mas haci por eso da 24v o por que es es que tambien quiero ir aprendiendo y gracias bro


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 25, 2011)

bueno, en el secundario del transformador tienes 18VAC pero este voltaje es rms, asi que la onda de salida tiene un pico maximo de Vm=18*raiz(2) = 25.45V, al poner un puente rectificador a este voltaje pico le restamos la caida de  voltaje en los dos diodos (aprox 1.4V) asi que tendriamos un VM= 24.05VDC y ese es el voltaje maximo que puedes conseguir poniendole todos los capacitores que quieras... espero hayas comprendido. saludos


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 25, 2011)

si ya entendi gracias men pero ahora tengo otra duda estoy armando el plano de capacitor12 que esta al principio del tema pero en vez de utilizar el lm317k lo remplaze po 317T no se si eso afecte la salida del voltaje y lo mismo si cambio los diodos mbr1545 por 1n4004 ya que el transfo no vota mas de 1A no veo necesidada de colocar diodos de 3A entonces si cambio estos por los otros sera que afectara mucho el resultado final

la salida despues del lm317T solo me sale 7.12v  a que se debe sera que estaran mal los LM317 o estare fallando yo al conectarlos


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 25, 2011)

no pasa nada!!, el lm317K es del tipo moneda TO-3 y soporta mayor temperatura que el lm317T el cual es del tipo to-220 pero si el trafo es de 1A pues asi esta bien al igual que si cambias los diodos...
no olvides ponerle un disipador al regulador de voltaje. saludos


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 25, 2011)

mira ya esta casi terminado gracias a ustedes muchas gracias por su colaboracion pero por me podrian hacer el favor de como medir con el multimetro los amperios en la salida del cargador muchas gracias


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 27, 2011)

hola amigos intente medir el amperaje del cargador de esta forma




cargador__________ +          bateria______+      multimetro_______ 20A


cargador__________ -           bateria______ -       multimetro________ comun



entonces conecte el positivo del cargador al positivo de la bateria, el comun de el multimetro a tierra del cargador y el cable rojo del multimetro a negativo de la bateria pues tengo entendido que la intensidad se mide en serie pero no se si lo estoy haciendo bien en todo caso cuando mido haci da en el multimetro 000
sera que estoy midiendo mal o estara votando el cargador muy poquitos amperios por favor ayudenme con esta pregunta es urgente ha y otra cosita que cable debo colocar en los caimes (pinzas) para conectar a las baterias a lo que me refiero esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 osea que calibre de cable y que tamaño de pinzas muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 28, 2011)

hola amigos les escribo por 3 inquietudes 
1º como hago para medir la intensidad o amperaje en la salida del cargador de bateria.
2º como hago para saber la intensidad o amperaje de un transfo es que no tiene etiqueta y he leido en otros temas pero no me es muy claro 
3º estoy diseñando el circuito impreso del ciruito y quisiera saber que papel o como se llama el papel para poder imprimir el diseño del circuito es que no se como se llama 
muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 29, 2011)

hola amigos tengo un problema mayor es que tengo el circuito montado en el protoboard y lo conecte a una bateria descargada pero lo que paso es que despues de 3 minutos el LM317T se calento y yo creo que se quemo por que desconecte el cargador de la bateria y medi la salida de voltaje del cargador y me daba 0 luego lo cambie por un LM350T que tenia por hay y si voto los 13.55v mi pregunta es por que se sobrecalento el LM317T cuando lo conecte a la bateria por que puse el circuito a funcionar antes por una hora pero sin bateria conectada y no hubo problema 
posdata: en el circuito que tome de capacitor12 era LM317K y no LM317T pero en el proteus dice que aguanta 1.5A 

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola.

Ambos son de 1.5A, la diferencia entre ellos es el encapsulado o empaque (case), LM317K esTO3 (todo de metal) y el LM317T es TO220 (de plástico con una aleta de metal).

Chao.
elaficionado.
El LM317 es casi indestructible, a menos que se conenten mal sus terminales (pins) o se sobre pasen los límites de voltaje de entrada.


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 30, 2011)

si gracias bro lo que paso fue que no sabia que tocaba coloca un disipador de alumnio para controlar el recalentamiento del LM317T

oye bro otra cuestion tu sabes como se llama el papel o cual me recomiendas para hacer el circuito impreso y hacer la tecnica del planchado y muchas gracias por tu ayuda

post: no se fundio el lm317T solo se recalento arto fue por que hice la prueba desde el protoboard y y sin dicipador por eso casi se me quema "vivir con ignorancia es muy verraco pero para eso se pregunta
 y nuevamente gracias por ayuda a el aficionado, jadocuar y los demas compañeros que quisieron brindarme su ayuda


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 30, 2011)

> nuevamente gracias por ayuda a el aficionado, jadocuar y los demas compañeros que quisieron brindarme su ayuda


 es Jadacuor, pero no hay problema, me alegro que hayas solucionado tus problemas y hayas aprendido de ello... saludos !!1


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 31, 2011)

gracias bro pero megustaria que por favor me digeran como ponerle una desconexion automatica al cargador o quisiera saber si no hay ningun problema si lo dejo sin desconexion automatica gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Muymacho (May 9, 2013)

Hola tengo una duda de como conectar el MBR1545 es *POR QUE* parece un transistor tiene tres patas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2013)

Juntás las dos patas de afuera , y la salida es la pata del medio , fijate que te quedan los dos díodos en paralelo.

Saludos !


----------



## Muymacho (May 10, 2013)

Gracias DOSMETROS me salvaste de la duda.


----------



## asherar (Jul 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juntás las dos patas de afuera , y la salida es la pata del medio , fijate que te quedan los dos díodos en paralelo.
> 
> Saludos !



Perdone que me meta pero 2M, pero yo miro en el esquema del mensaje #44 y veo los dos diodos separados, aunque unidos por sus cátodos ! 
"El componente" es justamente un par así: D1 y D2, ya viene como se debería usar en el circuito. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 91997

O sea que, en este caso, no habría que unir nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh OK , lo pensé y no lo escribí  , yo puse la forma de usarlo en paralelo en D1 ,  ya que D2 solo sirve para quemar el fusible  y es redundante existiendo D1

Gracias igual Alejandro 

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Jul 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh OK , lo pensé y no lo escribí  , yo puse la forma de usarlo en paralelo en D1 ,  ya que D2 solo sirve para quemar el fusible  y es redundante existiendo D1
> 
> Gracias *igual* Alejandro
> 
> Saludos !



Eso de* igual *presupone que mi comentario fue al "dope", ... aunque yo no lo veo tan evidente. 
Por ejemplo: ¿ Cuándo se quemaría el fusible ? ¿ En caso de conectar una batería algo cargada y con la polaridad contraria ? 
¿ Me podrías explicar eso (la función de los dos diodos) como para alguien que no sabe mucho de cargadores ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Eso de* igual *presupone que mi comentario fue al "dope", ... aunque yo no lo veo tan evidente.
> Por ejemplo: ¿ Cuándo se quemaría el fusible ? ¿ En caso de conectar una batería algo cargada y con la polaridad contraria ?
> ¿ Me podrías explicar eso (la función de los dos diodos) como para alguien que no sabe mucho de cargadores ?


 
No , de ninguna manera , y lo segundo ya lo explicaste magníficamente.

Saludos !


----------



## silicon blood (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola buenas, he decidido hacer un cargador para baterias de acido-plomo, esas de 6 y 12 voltios recargables selladas.

Lo obvio es hacer que el circuito deje de cargar la bateria cuando ya esté cargada, pero en realidad no se por qué, entonces:

1- Cual es el riesgo de dejar conectada 24/7 una bateria de (por ejemplo) 6V a una fuente de 6.8V?

2- Los circuitos que he visto que se usan para automaticamente dejar de cargar la bateria se basan en un diodo zener en paralelo, no es esto algo ineficaz para tal fin? ya que el voltaje en ese momento es la combinacion (en paralelo) del voltaje de la fuente y la bateria!

3- Mi duda principal surge de una idea que he tenido de hacer un circuito que pare de cargar la bateria pero No basandose en el voltaje sino en la corriente, es decir que cuando la corriente de carga caiga por debajo de un valor, digamos 15mA el circuito automaticamente desconecte el cargador y la bateria.

Que me pueden decir?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cido-plomo-leds-indicadores-46976/#post435841

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## silicon blood (Oct 29, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cido-plomo-leds-indicadores-46976/#post435841
> 
> ...



Ok, aunque no me quedó claro de como lo hace, ya veo que ese circuito usa la corriente como dato para dejar de cargar poniendo el voltaje de salida en 12.5V. Pero (en caso de que tengas conocimiento sobre el principio de funcionamiento de las baterias) que me dices sobre las demás dudas que planteo?


----------



## Muymacho (Dic 21, 2013)

fotos del cargadorVer el archivo adjunto 91997


----------



## opamp (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola Muymacho felicitaciones!!!, una pequeña recomendación, los cables de salida: rojo(+) y negro(-).


----------



## Muymacho (Dic 22, 2013)

gracias no me deja subir el diagrama para especificar cual *h*ice, me dice que ya he subido. y los cables aun no consegui siempre olvido de comprar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2013)

Muymacho dijo:


> no me deja subir el diagrama para especificar cual ice, me dice que ya he subido.


 
Te lo indica y te da el link del que ya subiste , le picás , lo abrís , lo copiás y lo pegás 

Saludos !


----------



## mostwanted001 (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola muy bueno el cargador anda muy bien, queria hacer una consulta yo me baje el archivo CARGADOR BATERIA.rar y dentro estaba el circuito en pcb y ahi ponen un led rojo en serie con una resistencia de 15K mi pregunta es esta bien este valor de resistencia? y en caso de estarlo, el led cuando es que prende?


----------



## marcelomayo (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola estoy tratando de modificar un cargador de bateria de 12v 400ma es de flote y necesitaria hacerlo para 1 amp y para 6 amp. 
Para 1 amp cambie el mcr 100-6 src por un c106m que aguanta hasta 4 amp, para 6 amp todavia no busque un reemplazo pero eso no seria mi problema principal ya que busco y seguro voy a encontrar uno para mas amp, mi problema es como calcular para cambiar dos resistencias de 1,8 ohms por las adecuadas para 1 amp y para 6 amp. serian las que se encuentran en la parte de maximum current monitor en el diagrama 

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BatteryCharger-12vSLA/BatteryCharger-12vSLA.html

gracias


----------



## Muymacho (May 10, 2014)

asherar te referis a que solo un MBR1545 hay que usar?


----------



## DiosDelPlay (May 15, 2014)

porque siempre se usa un regulador y no conectar directamente?


----------



## AleSergi (May 15, 2014)

Tengo varias dudas del circuito propuesto por Elaficionado en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cido-plomo-leds-indicadores-46976/#post435841

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/snoa402b/snoa402b.pdf

en la página 8 del enlace anterior, se propone un circuito que se repite en todas las hojas de datos de los reguladores LM, pero aquí minimamente explican como funciona, igual me quedan varias dudas.

1-A donde conectan la pata número 5 del AO LM301, a tierra?, la dejan sin conexion?, que hacen con ella?

2-que función cumple la resistencia de 500ohm que "puentea" al LM317K?

3- el diodo 1N457, que función cumple, no la puedo imaginar, menos comprender....

4-Algo que siempre me pregunte de este circuito, que pasa con la corriente inicial de la carga de la batería, porque la batería descargada es practicamente un cortocircuito, como la limitan?, digo esto porque si no interpreto mal, el circuito propuesto es un regulador de tensión, no un regulador de corriente, esto último sería el caso de la página 6, figura 8; pero aquí la R6 en serie con la carga, no está en esa situación, sino que se emplea para comparar su caida de tensión con el divisor resistivo R2-R3 y lograr la comparación con el LM301 y bajar la tensión a 12,5v según indica (poniendo en paralelo R4-R1), Es asi?

Y me pregunto todo esto porque me gustaría por ejemplo emplear el mísmo circuito para baterías de 6v y 4v, seguramente empleando distintos valores de R1, y poder variar la corriente de carga y de flote según el tamaño de mis baterías.... alguno tiene la justa de este circuito? desde ya se agradecen los aportes.


----------



## kaihansen2002 (Jun 7, 2014)

Comentar que arme el circuito cargador de baterias que esta al principio de este tema y que anexo archivos que genere en PCBwizard, es el primero que creo ya que no lo sabia utilizar y al parecer no estoy tan mal, cree mi tablilla de circuito impreso, la primera también ya que teóricamente sabia como hacerla pero nunca prácticamente y bueno, al parecer había quedado bien sin fallas y creo que funcionaría bien pero no ....funciona no se que este mal mi batería a cargar tiene ya 2 días y casi no sube el nivel de carga ademas que la resistencia del led se calentaba mucho y apagaba el led, solo funcionaba en los primeros 30 seg y después se apagaba, opte por poner 2 de creo 300 ohms en serie de 1w igual se apago el led, pero ahorita ya la deje casi toda la noche anterior y digamos un día, este parpadea en ratos pero veo que ahora se mantiene encendido mi batería se ha estancado en 8.63 v, por el tiempo debería ya estar lista creo. La salida de mi cargador anda en un buen voltaje, es decir sin la batería de carga me da en el multimetro 14.60 Vcd así que pues no se... 

Pero bueno no se, puedo decir que el diagrama o el regulador no esta funcionando. Y que he aprendido mucho...
Adjunto circuitos y fotos de el proyecto para si a alguien le sirve y quiere probar... y adjunto solo unas fotos en a liga los archivos pcb wizard y fotos.

OOOOPs demasiado nuevo... no puedo pegar ligas ... 
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=8D4A4A6C949CF8D0%21260




 Saludos desde Cieneguilla Tierra Blanca  Gto.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 8, 2014)

> no se que este mal mi batería a cargar tiene ya 2 días y casi no sube el nivel de carga



mediste que saliera tension de tu cargador?, podria ser que ya tu bateria no admita mas carga, corto interno  u otro defecto (vejez)


----------



## kaihansen2002 (Jun 8, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> mediste que saliera tension de tu cargador?, podria ser que ya tu bateria no admita mas carga, corto interno  u otro defecto (vejez)



Pues no creo había utilizado un cargador normal que solo tiene el rectificador y un condensador y si carga la batería, este cargador se daño y no servia mas, revise el transformador y puente lo que parece ser un fusible térmico y ya funciona.

De ahí la necesidad de implementar este hoy mido de nuevo el nivel de voltaje y esta ahora en 9.43 pero digamos tiene ya tres días... lo que comenta usted de vejez puede que tenga razón.

Lo que voy a hacer es ponerlo con el cargador comprado y ver si aumenta su nivel de carga y comento gracias por la observación.



Bueno solo par mostrar que voy a descargar mi batería con mi motor bedini imoteph, modificado de una unidad de 5 1/4 para volver a cargar la batería con otro cargador y verificar lo que comenta el paisano solaris8 a quien agradezco de nuevo la observación.

Adjunto fotos de descarga de la bateria y una de el, voltaje de salida del cargador...


----------



## kaihansen2002 (Jun 8, 2014)

Parece ser que efectivamente algo hice mal en el circuito y no entrega la corriente necesaria ya que en las fotografías se ve el resultado de carga después de 3.5 horas... (otro cargador comprado) 
Otro intento mas, voy a tener que rehacer todo haber que mas podemos rescatar... saludos...


----------



## Edwar09 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola, amm ando un poco perdido en esto y por mas que leo no entiendo . Bueno me gustaria saber como cargar una bateria de acido-plomo sellada de 6v 4.0 ah, tengo una fuente  de 12vDC  600mA aunque no es regulado y da como 14v, uno de 9v ac  200 mA y otro de 5v DC  400mA. Y no se cual usar pendse solo conectar positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo de la pila y el de 12v, pero una vez hice algo parecido con otra bateria y  comenzo a hacer ruido supongo que a hervir  & se calento mucho y pues no quiero morir o salir quemado u.u


----------



## opamp (Oct 11, 2014)

La de 12V es la más adecuaada, le colocas un lm317 y lo ajustas entre 7.2 a 7.5V para "full" carga.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola.

Mira aquí:
http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/8619/NSC/LM317/796/20/LM317.html
Corrent Limited 6V Charge

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 12, 2014)

> pero una vez hice algo parecido con otra bateria y comenzo a hacer ruido supongo que a hervir  & se calento mucho y pues no quiero morir o salir quemado u.u



si vas a cargar una batería plomo acido, lo que tienes que hacer primero es sacar los tapones o tapas que cubren los vasos, asi los gases salen y reduces el peligro de explosión o otro accidente
si la pones a cargar y burbujea algún vaso este puede estar defectuoso, si se calienta podría estar en corto o algo similar
para 6V 4 amp. te  sirve la fuente que tenes
el diagrama que te sugiere el aficionado es correcto, ahhhh, no se necesita filtrado para las pilas


----------



## beto816 (May 19, 2015)

holas gente tengo un problema con este cargador de baterias se quemo yno puedo identificar el trasitor


----------



## solaris8 (May 19, 2015)

> holas gente tengo un problema con este cargador de baterias se quemo yno puedo identificar el trasitor


a ese transistor para identificarlo le tenes que hacer un test de  adn...
aunque diria que puede ser un regulador...
mejor , decinos marca modelo del cargador, y el numero del integrado que se ve en el medio, al lado del "transistor"....


----------



## beto816 (May 20, 2015)

es un cargador de bateria de corriente pulsante de ecosolar


----------



## solaris8 (May 20, 2015)

el "transistor" iria en donde dice t1,t2, G??

esa es la marca y modelo del cargador?


----------



## beto816 (May 20, 2015)

hay en la imagen intento explicar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

Eso es un *triac* , ¿Que tensión y corriente habría ahí ?


----------



## beto816 (May 20, 2015)

He visto varios circuito en internet de el bta y la mayoría excita la compuerta con un triac......
le puse uno de 6 amper asi como esta en la imagen y no regula ..... cambie el 4n26 .... y el ha17393 por un lm393   y nada

Tensión y corriente con respecto a que ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

*Ese tiristor* maneja 220 V y cuantos amperes ?

No va un triac , va un tiristor , probá con uno de compuerta sensible


----------



## beto816 (May 20, 2015)

el bta 40 amper y 600v
yel qur puse yo 220 x 6a


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

Lee arriba.

Que señal tenes en 1 - 2 de 4n26 ?

Si cortocircuitas 1 y 2 del tiristor , carga ?


----------



## beto816 (May 20, 2015)

no pasa nadaa..... pero no tengo una idea clara de que señal puedo tener ..... por su hoja de dato tiene que ser 0 y 1 onda cuadrada


----------



## beto816 (May 21, 2015)

la salida del secundario tiene 3 salida de 30 voltios


----------



## elkolo34 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hice este cargador con desconeccion automatica, ustedes que opinan?
desde ya que funciona con un trafode 14 volts y un 7809 para controlar el voltaje del 555


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 14, 2015)

Hola saludes al los colegas y amigos, bueno aqui tienen este cargador automatico para baterias a 12 voltios, funciona a la perfeccion, pues lo tengo en uso, solo ajusten los presets de voltajes digamos en 14 voltios ya cargada y en descarga digamos 12.5 voltios.

Por que si lo colocas en 11.5 voltios el cargador (voltaje que indica que la bateria empiece a cargar)... quedaria con poca carga, si se va la energia de la red publica, o en mi caso que lo tengo funcionando con un panel solar, cuando se valla la luz solar quedaba con poca carga en 11.5 voltios lo subi a 12.5 voltios y ahi si quedo bien.

El operacional es el lm741 saludes.....


----------



## kaihansen2002 (Jun 14, 2015)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludes al los colegas y amigos, bueno aqui tienen este cargador automatico para baterias a 12 voltios, funciona a la perfeccion, pues lo tengo en uso, solo ajusten los presets de voltajes digamos en 14 voltios ya cargada y en descarga digamos 12.5 voltios.
> 
> Por que si lo colocas en 11.5 voltios el cargador (voltaje que indica que la bateria empiece a cargar)... quedaria con poca carga, si se va la energia de la red publica, o en mi caso que lo tengo funcionando con un panel solar, cuando se valla la luz solar quedaba con poca carga en 11.5 voltios lo subi a 12.5 voltios y ahi si quedo bien.
> 
> El operacional es el lm741 saludes.....



Podria poner unas fotos porfavor , apenas el fin de semana estaba viendo, la implementación en youtube y si me intereso mucho, si es posible (fotos) gracias.


----------



## beto816 (Jun 17, 2015)

todavia no puedo encontrar que componente vaa


----------



## elkolo34 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hola buenas noches,ante todo quiero diculparme por el cargador anterior hecho con 555, dado que cuando lo arme no funciono (eso es por mis pocos conocimientos de electronica), con capricho y bronca hice y deshice hasta que logre hacer un cargador de baterias controlado, osea empieza a cargar a 12,5 V, y corta a 14,2 V, volviendo a comenzar la carga cuando la bateria se descarga a 12,5 V, aca les adjunto el proyecto hecho en livewire (comprimido en rar porque no permite la extencion .lvw) y el esquema de conecciones, lo arme probe y funciona de maravillas, gracias a todos


----------



## Contraband (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola.

Tengo una bateria de moto (de las comunes, no de las de gel) de 12v 3ah (o creo que era de 4ah) la cuestión es que esta descargada y quiero cargarla!

Miro una etiqueta que trae pegada y dice que: "charging method 12v STD 0.3AX5-10h quick 1,5AX1h", osea que si quiero una carga estándar necesito entregarle 12v y 300mA durante 5 o 10 horas.

Entonces se me ocurrio usar un LM317 como limitador de corriente y entregarle a la bateria la corriente que especifica el fabricante y dejar que el voltaje se ajuste solo, al LM317 lo alimento con una fuente de PC usando la salida +12 y cierro el circuito tirandole al borne negativo de la bateria el -5 de la fuente, ahh... como calentaba un poquito coloque 2 LM317T en paralelo y para lograr los 350mA uso 3 resistencias de 10 ohm 1/4w en paralelo y un diodo 1N4007 a la salida

Cuando mido los bornes de la bateria tengo 12v y cuando mido la corriente tengo 0.35A

Adjunto fotos:

Ver el archivo adjunto 135490

Ver el archivo adjunto 135491

Ver el archivo adjunto 135492

Ver el archivo adjunto 135493

Ver el archivo adjunto 135494

Ver el archivo adjunto 135490

Ver el archivo adjunto 135491

Ver el archivo adjunto 135492

Ver el archivo adjunto 135493

Ver el archivo adjunto 135494


¿Hice una _estupidez _atomica?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola.

Si usa 3 resistores de 10 ohmios en paralelo, el resistor equivalente tendrá una resistencia de 10/3 = 3.33 ohmio.

La corriente en el LM317 será I= 1.25 V / 3.33 ohmios = 0.37A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## opamp (Oct 6, 2015)

El 317 calienta ?, ponle disipador de calor.


----------



## Contraband (Oct 6, 2015)

Así es aficionado!, Gracias

No tengo disipador... decidí colocar 2 lm317 en paralelo para dividir la intensidad! (¿esta bien o hice cualquier cosa?), aparte los puse en linea con el ventilador de la fuente para que los mantenga frios!


¿Esto que hice esta bien para cargar una bateria?, ¿o no sirve?

Cuando empece con la "carga", con la fuente prendida en los bornes de la bateria tenia 12v, ahora después de unas horas tengo 13.1v!

si desconecto todo y mido los bornes de la bateria tiene 12,5v y antes de este experimento tenia 4v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2015)

Solo que con 12Vdc no podés cargar una batería de 12Vdc , necesitás unos 15Vdc.

Saludos !


----------



## Contraband (Oct 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo que con 12Vdc no podés cargar una batería de 12Vdc , necesitás unos 15Vdc.
> 
> Saludos !



Eso mismo te lo lei en otras publicaciones (me fue muy útil, junto con otros comentarios. Gracias)!

En fin... después de 8 horas de "carga" con corriente constante/limitada a 300mA y una tensión regulada por el lm317, mido los bornes de la batería (luego de haberla dejado en reposo durante 1 o 2 días) y obtengo 12,6v. Antes de este experimento la lectura era de 4v (la batería esta con muy poco uso, se había descargado por dejar la moto en contacto), cuando la compre media 13,85v. Creo que esta cargada pero no en su totalidad... 

Solo me quedan 2 dudas puntuales:

¿colocar 2 lm317 en paralelo sirve para aliviar la potencia a la que estaría sometido si usara solo 1 regulador? o ¿es una estupidez mundial?

Y sobre el voltaje: Al lm317 lo alimento con +12v de la fuente de computadora y cierro el circuito poniéndole al borne negativo de la batería el -5 de la fuente de PC, ¿esos 17v que obtengo son validos en tu concepto de "15v" para cargar una batería? o ¿el -5v lo arruina todo?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2015)

Debes medir 17Vdc entre el +12 y el -5 *mientras está cargando*.

Y verificar los 300 mA , es todo.

Saludos !


----------



## Contraband (Oct 10, 2015)

En vació mido 17v pero cuando conecto la bateria solo mido 13v. Seguro el problema esta en el lm317 y el voltaje negativo, en fin... la bateria se cargo bastante y puedo decir que fue una experiencia enriquecedora! jaja. Gacias


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 29, 2016)

hola.  para cargar una bateria de 12v 7AH y una de 6v 4Ah, si tengo un trafo ya rectificados 18v 3A, puedo usar en lugar de un regulador lineal uno switching? y ajustar su salida unos 2v encima del de la bateria?? la corriente no afectaria en la carga al darle los 3A???. Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2016)

Máximo 10 % de la capacidad de la batería !


----------



## elivinisimo (May 31, 2017)

Hola chicos. Hago una consulta q*ue* me trae rompiendo el coco. 
   Hice el cargador de bateria que expone solaris 8 en su pdf. Es de plaquetodo.Lo vi facil y lo hice. 
El problema es el siguiente: no puedo regular r7 que es un  preset de 10k, al igual q*ue* r6. Bue, el tema es qu*e* r6 regula y activa o corta el rele,el que no regula es r7 y no me animo a poner una bateria y que vuele por no poder regularlo correctamente. 
   Lo unico que cambie fue el capacitor c2 de16v por uno  de 25v porque no tenian aqui donde compro.Influira algo en la regulacion? o son suposiciones mias.
 Convengamos q*ue* hice la plaqueta yo y.... no tengo mucha idea,pero el circuito esta al pelo.Tambien dice t1 transformador de 220/12 vca. Queria saber si alguno puede echarme una manito. Transformador solo tengo uno de 12v 800miliampere. Le hara algo si pongo uno de 15 3amp? 
Gracias *por * la ayuda de antemano. Si no va aqui mi pregunta por*_*fa*vor* mandenme a donde corresponda.
Un abrazo.
Mas luego  subo fotos del circuito hecho para q*ue* vean a ver si la pifie y donde.


----------



## elkolo34 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hola mira el capacitor c2 no creo que varie con el votaje mientras respetes los 100uf con respecto al trafo con 800 miliamper va a ser muy lento para una bateria de 70 amperes si te fijas en el diagrama va con puente bridge, abria que multiplicarlos 12 x 1.41, se va a 16 volts, si hacemos eso con 15 volts es ..., el esquema ese yo no lo arme por lo que pude ver trabaja con un operaional deberia funcionar, volar la bateria no creo, yo soy mecanico y los cargadores en su punto mas alto entregan 20 volts con mucho amperaje y solo la hace hervir


----------



## elivinisimo (Jun 1, 2017)

Gracias elkolo34. Tratare de conseguir un trafo de 12vca de salida pero con 3 o 4 amperes.
   Por el momento llego destruido del trabajo asique el fin de semana retomo y reviso.
   Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2017)

Los viejos transformadores de las lámparas dicroicas ( NO conmutados ) eran de 12 Vac 4 A


----------



## elivinisimo (Jun 3, 2017)

A A A. Casi hago eso. Creí que eran de mayor amperaje. 

Adjunto fotos del esquema, circuito, y plaqueta con sus componentes.

No logro hacer que funcione. Midiendo el diodo zener D3 note que tenia voltaje de 4.2volts. El zener es de 4.7v.

Cuando calibro 13.5v con R6 y hago que corte el rele, al bajar a 11.5v no puedo regular con R7 para que se active el rele y de paso a la carga.

Cito: tension de referencia en D3 de 4.7v.
   Cuando la tension es inferior a la programada con R6 (o sea 13,5v), el amplificador operacional hace conducir Q1 el cual activa el rele a la red de 220 Vca.

Teniendo en cuenta esto y la tension de 4.2 v en D3. Sera por eso que no se activa? 

Tanbien eh observado que si doy mas voltaje el rele se activa. Por ejemplo: gradue el corte en 13.5v cuando aumente a 15v conecto el rele.  gradue a 9v cuando aplique 13v conecto el rele.

Porfavor alguien que me diga que hago mal.
Hasta la culpa a 2 leds y sus resistencias les eche. Y termine sacandolas.


----------



## elivinisimo (Jun 3, 2017)

Bueno. Eh vuelto a probar.  R7 es quien no regula, asique ya a punto de  desarmar todo con una masa y hacer otro cargador, se me ilumino el foco.
   Resulta ser que R6 tiene uno de sus pin a masa asique eso hice. Corte  R7  y el pin central lo envie a masa. Logre que regule. pero sigue sin  andar. 

Lo que veo es que hay algo mal diseñado o algun valor mal dado. 
Asique gracias por todo. Pero voy a buscar otro cargador que no me haga complicar tanto.
Saludos


----------

